# Number of Hives



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 14
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 50-60
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 19 years total.
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 1
6. Your age 61

Interesting thread... will be fascinating to see how this develops!


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 84
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 500
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? I like to say 26 because I was born into it. However . Its only been 4 years that i've been engulfed in it. 
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009- 20-25
6. Your age 26


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? One
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? Forty
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? Sixty
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? Forty-three years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 - None
6. Your age 53


----------



## LAC (Sep 19, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? ---- 2 
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? ----------- 4
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?-------6
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?----------------2 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor?---------------------- yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009----- none
6. Your age ------- 51


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?....2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?...750
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?...750
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?...36 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor?...2
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009...200
7. Your age...60

8. How many colonies did you buy for replacement in 2008 and 2009?...0
9. How many colonies (nucs) did you raise for replacements 2008 and 2009...750


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?....1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?...5
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?.. 1000
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?... 6 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor?... I will in February (Birthday 
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009...0
7. Your age...18


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 6
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 12-14
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 3 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009- 2
6. Your age 40


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 3

2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 8 one recently died. Did have 9

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? As many as I catch. Not looking to go commercial, but I won't turn down swarms. I figure I could probally do up to 100 part time.. not that I'm likely to get that many.. But I "could" 

4. How long have you been a beekeeper? exactly 20 months today 

5. Do you own your own Extractor? No, crush and strain, or cut comb only currently. 

6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 Went into winter 08-09 with 3 lost two, went into winter 09-10 and have lost 1 so far, but I expected to lose it. I did not combine, and it had been weak all summer. Lousy package queen. 

6. Your age Seriously.. To ask a woman that.. lol. 30.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 3
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 9
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009- 1 & 1
6. Your age 57


----------



## jdesq (Jul 27, 2009)

dnelson said:


> :sThis might seem strange but I am trying to get some numbers put together to get some averages. I would appreciate any responses. These questions are mostly for any Hobbyist and sideliners out there, not necessarily commercial beeks (you can reply as well though).
> 
> 1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1
> 2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 5
> ...


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?1

2. How many hives do you currently maintain?1

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 15 or 20 before I get out of college ,,after that I don't know

4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 1 year

5. Do you own your own Extractor? no

6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 n/a

6. Your age 14


----------



## woodmann98 (Jun 23, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year) 5

2. How many hives do you currently maintain?12

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 100
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2 years

5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes

6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 08/0 09/5

6. Your age 53


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

1. 2
2. 10
3. 50+
4. 2.5 years
5. no
6. 1 colony and 2 splits
7. 33


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 9 & 6 nucs
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 25
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 5 yrs
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 '08 1, '09 0 (so far)
7. Your age? 41

Hambone, still lovin' the Norris references. I used the current one on my 5 year old daughter last night. I switched out "Daddy" for Chuck Norris and she laughed but quietly went to bed.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?-----2 or 3

2. How many hives do you currently maintain?---------11

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?----15-20

4. How long have you been a beekeeper?--------Since 1986

5. Do you own your own Extractor?----------Yes

6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009----2/2008, 4/2009 (2 nucs and 2 hives)

6. Your age---------56


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 4
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 12
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2 yrs
5. Do you own your own Extractor? No, rent from club
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 '08 0, '09 0 
7. Your age? 43


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 5
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 20-25
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 1 year
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009- none
6. Your age 50


----------



## scottsbees (Dec 19, 2007)

How many hive? 6
How many hives currently? 20
Maximum # of hives I would like. 50
How long have you been a beekeeper 2yrs
Yes I own an extractor.
I lost 10 hives 
I am 35yrs of age.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 5
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 5
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 8
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 3 ( did not recover from swarming )
6. Your age 63


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?5
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?3 hives, 1 nuc, 1 tree
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?10
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?in and out since 1973
5. Do you own your own Extractor?yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 08-1, 09-0
6. Your age 46


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Have y'all filled out your USDA Bee and Honey Survey yet? Just curious.


----------



## pintado (May 5, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? - 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? - 2
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 5 - 10 by end of next year
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 1 year
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 - 0 (didn't have any)
6. Your age - 47


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

1. 3, in 1992.
2. 600 - 700
3. 600 - 700
4. 18 years
5. yes
6. hmmm, just some guestimates: 2008, 100; 2009, probably around 250 - 300.
7. 44


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? - 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? - 5 plus 9 nucs
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? started in 2006
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Club extractor
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 - 0 : -)
6. Your age - 46


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Have y'all filled out your USDA Bee and Honey Survey yet? Just curious.


Just Answer the questions and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

1. How many hives start with?--1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?--3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?--3-4
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?--1959-70; [*no* *bees--*1971-2003]; 2004-to present.
5. Do you own your own Extractor?--Yes.
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009?--1 both years.
6. Your age?--60 something.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

#1 How many hives start with? 3
#2 Currently maintain? 19
#3 Maximum hives hope to keep? 50 or so
#4 How long been a beekeeper? 5 years
#5 Own your extractor? Yes (2) 2 frame and 20 frame
#6 Colonies lost? 08/lost 4 09/lost 0 10/fingers & toes crossed 
#7 51


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1 (nuc)
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 1 
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 2 or 3
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 8 months
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Purchasing in spring
6. How many Colonies did you lose in 2008 and in 2009? I didn't have any, but I hope zero this winter! :no:
6. Your age. 54


----------



## Woodman_63379 (Aug 16, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year) 1 nuc?
2. How many hives do you currently maintain 1?
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep 200?
4. How long have you been a beekeeper less then 1 yr?
5. Do you own your own Extractor Yes - wishfull thinking!?
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 none
6. Your age 47


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone asked dnelson why he wants this info? his questions sound like he works for the government and the government is already in the middle of my life more than I want. I'll pass.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 4
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 6
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2 1/2
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009
2008-2
2009-none so far

6. Your age 39


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

2
32
250
5th year
3 extractors 
18 hives lost
35 years old


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

ACBEES said:


> Has anyone asked dnelson why he wants this info? his questions sound like he works for the government and the government is already in the middle of my life more than I want. I'll pass.


:no:If you lookat my profile you will see that we want to make beekeeping our family business. And I want to get some general numbers to find out the feasibility of opening our storefront. But thanks for asking.

If i did work for the government I would probably find a better way to get my info.:shhhh:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 
If you can remember the 60's you really weren't there. 2?

2. How many hives do you currently maintain?
80 when they stay alive

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?
80

4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 
40 years

5. Do you own your own Extractor?
several

6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 
20-30, too many to count




6. Your age


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? - 1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? - 3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? - 4
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? -1 yr
5. Do you own your own Extractor? - no, but plan on getting one
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 - oblivously no.
6. Your age - 42


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Number of hives to start: Unknown/unrecorded 
Current count: 360
Hope to keep: "as many as we can afford"(quote Herb Lapp"
Years as beekeeper: Close to half a century
Extractor: Yes
Colonies lost: Don't worry about dead, Prefer to focus on "how many survived"
Age: Old enough to know better, but still too young to care.

Roland 
Linden Apiary, Est. 1852


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10-12
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 20 yrs with a break tween start and now.
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 n/a
6. Your age 47


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

D Coates said:


> Hambone, still lovin' the Norris references. I used the current one on my 5 year old daughter last night. I switched out "Daddy" for Chuck Norris and she laughed but quietly went to bed.












I use the same story with my 4 year old girl. Only daddy is tuffer than Chuck.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

dnelson said:


> 1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?
> 2. How many hives do you currently maintain?
> 3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?
> 4. How long have you been a beekeeper?
> ...


1
2
4-6 perhaps more IDK
this is my second winter
i will (currently dont but havnt needed one yet either)
1
-


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dnelson said:


> Just Answer the questions and nobody gets hurt.


Whoa, okay. Picture me w/ my hands up. What ever you say Officer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

ACBEES said:


> Has anyone asked dnelson why he wants this info? his questions sound like he works for the government and the government is already in the middle of my life more than I want. I'll pass.


Just because you are paranoid doesn't meant that someone isn't out to get you.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 17
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? As many as feasible.
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2
5. Do you own your own Extractor? No, I don't use frames/foundation.
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009. 0 in 2008. 5
6. Your age. 26


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?....2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?...103
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?...100
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?...6 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor?...1
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009...12
7. Your age...39

8. How many colonies did you buy for replacement in 2008 and 2009?...0
9. How many colonies (nucs) did you raise for replacements or for SALE 2008 and 2009...16 (2009 -2010 = 43 nucs)


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 4 plus a nuc
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2 yrs
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? 0
6. Your age? 56


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 20
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2 yrs
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? 2
6. Your age? 45 I think


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? That was a long time ago, but I think 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 then combined back to 3. They were from cutouts.
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 100 to 200 depending on the time of year and what you call a "hive".
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 250
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 35 yrs
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Now. But for the first 25 years I didn't
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? lose? Like someone stole them? They died? I combined them? They got robbed out? Ended up queenless? I have no idea.
6. Your age? 55


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1, and a bear ate that one.

2. How many hives do you currently maintain? Around a dozen.

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? That dozen is more than enough. I think I'll try to keep four to six well instead of 25 badly, which I've done.

4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 10 years?

5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes, but it's of no use when one leaves all the honey on the hives. Again.

6. How many Colonies did you lose in 2008 and in 2009? '08 was pretty good, I still have time in '09 to kill a few more. Four so far. 

6. Your age? 57


----------



## little55 (Aug 6, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 18 I went bee crazy
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 24
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 200
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2 yrs
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? 4
7. Your age? 28


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1 
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 2
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 50
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 4
5. Do you own your own extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you lose in 2008 and in 2009? 0
6. Your age? 36


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1 
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 2
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 2
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 234 days
5. Do you own your own extractor? no
6. How many Colonies did you lose in 2008 and in 2009? 0
6. Your age? 47


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

To Barry Digman:
Your answer to #6 had me rolling on the floor :lpf:
Perry


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

Nabber86 said:


> 1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 3, I believe.
> 2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 11 hives and 5 nucs
> 3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10 with nucs to replace if necessary.
> 4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 60 + years
> ...


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

How many hives did you start out with (first year)?2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? No Idea
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?2
5. Do you own your own Extractor?no
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 20092
6. Your age50+


----------



## bee_wrangler (Jan 21, 2007)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 4
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 56
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?um.. whatever is enough to keep up with my honey demand prob 200-300
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?since 2006
5. Do you own your own extractor? no borrow my uncles
6. How many Colonies did you lose in 2008 and in 2009? 2008 - 10, 2009 - 1
6. Your age? 38


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 3
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 2
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? many more
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 1
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 1
6. Your age 45


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?1

2. How many hives do you currently maintain?6

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 20

4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 10 years on my own...32 years if you count the years helping my dad.

5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes

6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? 2008-1/2009-0


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 8
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 12 to 15
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? five years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009: 80% (5 out of 6) in 2008, 0 in '09
6. Your age: 42


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10-15
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 2yrs
5. Do you own your own Extractor? neg.
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? Zero
6. Your age? 27


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far, keep'em coming!opcorn:

If anyone else wants to respond please give numbers along with the comments
(kinda hard to get an average without the number:doh

One good thing I am getting out of this is now my wife doesn't think I am quite as crazy for wanting 100's of hives. Especially after the response from "little55"


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2 

2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 5

3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10 (for now, more when my kids are bigger and/or I have more time)

4. How long have you been a beekeeper? finished 3 seasons

5. Do you own your own extractor? no

6. How many Colonies did you lose in 2008 and in 2009? 2008 - 0; 2009 -1 to pesticide.

7. Your age? 40 


"One good thing I am getting out of this is now my wife doesn't think I am quite as crazy for wanting 100's of hives."

Oh no, you're crazy alright. You're not alone. But still crazy.


----------



## ChrisApiary (Dec 7, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 4 with 2 ordered for spring ...so 6 I guess.
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 4

3.The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 10

4.How long have you been a beekeeper? 1 month

5.Do you own your own extractor? no

6.How many Colonies did you lose in 2008 and in 2009? n/a

7.Your age? 42


----------



## Tors (Jan 6, 2006)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2 African hives, very nasty!!!
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 4
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 3
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? started in 1960 when I was 5, got my own when 8 years old
5. Do you own your own Extractor? Yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 none
6. Your age 54


----------



## Bee Whisperer 82 (Jun 4, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?.......3
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?.............3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep?.....20
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?.......1 year
5. Do you own your own Extractor?.....no but plan to get one in the spring
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009.......none
6. Your age....27


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 1
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 6 - all from first pkg
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 20
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 4 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? no - comb & crush/strain
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? none
6. Your age - 46

We may want to add this info to regular posts. This may Help put comments into perspective.


----------



## Cordovan Italian Bee (Oct 27, 2009)

dnelson said:


> :sThis might seem strange but I am trying to get some numbers put together to get some averages. I would appreciate any responses. These questions are mostly for any Hobbyist and sideliners out there, not necessarily commercial beeks (you can reply as well though).
> 
> 1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?-- One,lost our queen after a month,bought two queens and did a split. Had two in two months.
> 2. How many hives do you currently maintain?-- Two for 8 months now.
> ...


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)?--2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?-- 3
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 6
4. How long have you been a beekeeper?--8 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? -yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 --none
6. Your age --60


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 6
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 43
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 100-150
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 6 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes, a 20 framer
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? 6 
6. Your age? 42


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

dnelson said:


> :sThis might seem strange but I am trying to get some numbers put together to get some averages. I would appreciate any responses. These questions are mostly for any Hobbyist and sideliners out there, not necessarily commercial beeks (you can reply as well though).
> 
> 1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
> 2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 3
> ...


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 3
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 50
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 75
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 12
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? 2-3
6. Your age - 55


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm disappointed. I thought this was one of those clever math puzzles that arrives at your age. I was going to put my age in and then calculate the number of hives I would lose this winter. Now I will have to just wait and see. Darn, I really wanted some advanced warning. Sorry t:


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 9
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 5
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 3
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009? 1 
6. Your age - 58


----------



## hapinen (Jun 19, 2009)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 2
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 4-6
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 1 year
5. Do you own your own Extractor? not yet
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009- 0
6. Your age- 36


----------



## james115 (Jan 22, 2007)

. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 3
2. How many hives do you currently maintain?44
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 50
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 7years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009-8 your. age 62


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

1. How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 10
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 20
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 30 years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 none
6. Your age 61


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

How many hives did you start out with (first year)? 2
2. How many hives do you currently maintain? 120-150
3. The maximum number of hives you hope to keep? 120-150
4. How long have you been a beekeeper? 20 plus years
5. Do you own your own Extractor? yes 20 frame
6. How many Colonies did you loose in 2008 and in 2009 to many 12-16
6. Your age 40


----------

